# Ok gang here are some club openings.



## NotaVegetarian (Jun 20, 2005)

This is a first year club.  My cousin has just leased 1,000 acres in one continuous tract in Hancock and Washington counties.  Hancock is trophy managed with county wide antler restrictions.  They are looking for about ten (10) additional serious hunters to maintain the same management rules for the entire tract in both counties.  The price is $500. per member with a maximum membership of 16.  I cannot tell you about the property, if it has power or water or other rules at this time.  If you are interested send me a PM with your name, email address, and phone number and I will get you in contact with Bill for the rest of the information.


----------



## T-N-Upson (Jun 21, 2005)

PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## Hunter450 (Jun 21, 2005)

*New club,*

PM sent Nota...


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jun 21, 2005)

OK I think I have forwarded all the info and answered everybody.  Thanks gang.....


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jun 22, 2005)

Btt


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jun 26, 2005)

Just keeping it in view.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jul 3, 2005)

They have a couple of memberships left.  PM me with your name, email and phone, for contact info.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jul 15, 2005)

Just a few memberships left.  They have been over every weekend mowing roads, establishing food plots, and mineral sites.  Remember they have a long term lease.  Shoot me a PM and I send the contact info….


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 15, 2005)

*p/m*

sent


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jul 15, 2005)

Info sent 

Thanks folks.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jul 16, 2005)

Still a few memberships left, the season is just around the corner.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jul 17, 2005)

More PM's sent.  Looking forward to meeting and hunting with you folks.....


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jul 19, 2005)

More PM's replied to, they will be there this weekend show and working.  They are working the land planting and clearing shooting lanes doing a lot of work for you.  If your interested let me know I will put you in contact with them.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 30, 2005)

He told me last night they a couple of spots left.....


----------



## Nick W (Aug 30, 2005)

I think we have 4 left rightnow. We worked all last weekend. We put out 2000lbs of lime and doing more this weekend. Plus we will be planting oats and other various things. This is nice land and should produce some nice deer.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes I don’t know of anybody working hard than them getting ready for the upcoming season.  I think it is because it is a long term lease.


----------



## gwcarter3 (Jan 25, 2006)

*hunting club*

Just wondered if you were going to have any openings for the 2006 Season, my brother and I are looking for a serious club.  Definately would like to here more about it if there are any openings. Thanks.


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 25, 2006)

Ditto


----------



## clearview (Jan 26, 2006)

You have a pm.


----------



## BCR840 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Any openings???*

Do you still have any spots available?  Looking for a long term lease for me and a buddy?


----------



## jccrouse3 (Feb 21, 2006)

looking for 2 spots phone 404 3786618  email jccrouse3@BELLSOUTH.NET


----------



## pwdawson (Feb 22, 2006)

*Openings?*

PM sent


----------



## silvertop (Mar 4, 2006)

Interested.  fall40@peoplepc.com, 770-495-8274, or PM me (silvertop). Tony.  Thanks


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Mar 7, 2006)

*Interested*

I mostly bowhunt, and occasionally take a rifle.  If you have any openings please give me a call.

Thanks, 
Ernest
706-564-7142


----------



## Double Gobble (Mar 9, 2006)

If your club is not full please send me a contact and some info.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Mar 9, 2006)

*Hancock tract*

PM sent


----------



## mikey (Jun 21, 2006)

OK old man what do you know about any openings???


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Alright Fat boy , and you other fine board members

My cousin Bill has the club , here is what I can tell you, including contact info. I can tell you taking a kid hunting is what those guys are all about. 

Property Description: 1040 acres in 1 tract. 4 year old cut over with hardwood creek bottoms and drainages. Several beaver ponds, good roads inside club. Some food plots with room to make more. Property owner has o.k'd more food plots and long term lease. Campsite with power. Will be 8 men at $1000. each. Property is in Hancock and Washington counties. Hancock trophy rules will apply to ALL property. Wife and children will be allowed to hunt. Non-family guest hunting and other rules Bill will tell you about. They may be cutting out drinking this year due to a problem child they had last year. Bill can tell you the rules on stands.

They have spend a lot of time, and money there preparing it for this past season, took some nice deer, and will improve the property even more this year. 

Contact info is below contact Bill to look over the property and get more detailed information, they had 4 openings last I heard.

Bill-Cell 706-280-2371,Home 706-636-2139


----------

